# TTRS Incoming - Downsizing Wheels from 20" to 19" (or even 18")



## Lex4TDI4Life (Mar 8, 2007)

It looks like my incoming 2019 TTRS is at the port and soon to be at my dealer. Because I went with the Dynamic Package, I was stuck getting the 20" wheels ("Orc Blades"). I would really rather sit on more sidewall, so I am hoping to swap down to 19" rims as soon as I can. Ideally, I would go down to 18". I am familiar with how this will affect handling, but I do not plan on pushing this thing so close to its limits that this will be a concern for me. Besides, if I want to track it, I will pony up the $ for some proper track wheels.

My brief research shows that there are some aftermarket 18"s that will just make it over the calipers. My questions are as follows:

1. Does anyone know of any OEM 18" rims that will clear the TTRS calipers?
2. Does anyone with a 2019 TTS/RS sitting on 19"s want to trade for 20"s coming in in the next few weeks?

-Lex


----------

